# Fish Report 01/05/03 E. Central FL.



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Mosquito Lagoon: Seatrout, ladyfish and jack crevalle are schooling on grass flats in water at least 3 to 4 feet deep and anglers are usig jigs, spoons and swimming plugs for catches throughout the day. 

Port Canaveral: Sheepshead catches are decent around pilings, seawalls and other structures for anglers using live sandfleas and fiddler crabs. Bluefish, jack crevalle and Spanish mackerel are roaming in and around the port sporadically. 

Indian, Banana rivers: Deep grass flats, usually between 3 and 5 feet of water, are producing good catches of seatrout, jack crevalle and ladyfish along much of the Indian River Lagoon system. While many of the trout are under-sized and must be released, anglers are finding decent numbers of legal-sized fish. Rootbeer and green-colored grub tailed jigs are working especially well. 



Surf: Whiting, pompano and bluefish are scattered along beaches, being most numerous in areas of clean water during high tides. 

Sebastian Inlet: Sheepshead catches are good during tide changes for anglers using live sandfleas and fiddler crabs near structure and the jetties. Anglers also are finding black drum along the beach adjacent to the north jetty as well as near the tip of the north jetty.
Temps tommorow Mid 60,s and sunnnnnny 

T-----Lines

Kozlow


----------

